# Greetings!



## andy bailey (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there! I`m Andy from da UK...seem to recognise a lot of your names from somewhere else too. Looking forward to being here and feeding the mantis addiction. Laters!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to THE site.


----------



## ismart (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome from the US!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 1, 2009)

Hiya, Andy... and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.  Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 1, 2009)

hello, from california! im douglas by the way.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome from Los Angeles! mantids are super cool.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## spicey (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

from Spicey in Michigan


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome from Connecticut!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia!


----------

